# End of day trade



## pete (23 February 2005)

Hi all, 

I'm new to the forum and firstly want to say thanks to some of you great posters for giving so much helpful information.  Some of you spend significant time writing up your experiences & opinions which gives many of us a great deal of insightful information.

I am hoping that someone can tell me how to get end of day trades, showing the number of sold trade not just the buy trade.  As it is, I think the number of trades in the day shows how many parcels bought but I'm wondering how to find the figure for the number of parcels sold.

cheers


----------



## tech/a (23 February 2005)

Pete.

Thats a great question!!

THINK about it.

If 1,000,000 were bought then 1,000,000 had to be sold.!!

There is never a case where stocks are sold and no one buys them.
New issues can be bought without being sold by anyone other than the issuer.As is the case with new share allocations to raise funds.


----------



## pete (23 February 2005)

ok tech/a, sometimes I'm not sure if your'e learning or teaching and you sure have a way of slamming some posts.  You can make a person wish they had never bothered posting.  All a small problem for this forum I would say as it seems a shame to put someone off on their first post.

I think maybe you didn't get the question or just assumed I'm stupid.

However, I'll try again because I would like to know if there is an answer to my question.

I used the term parcels in an attempt to make the question clearer, but I'll try harder with a spelt out example.

EXAMPLE:  
Ok, lets say, I sell one parcel of say 100,000 shares and they go to 20 different buyers purchasing various size parcels.  The way I see it, the buyer's parcels represent the day's trade, obviously because that is the sale,  *BUT is there anyway of knowing how many parcels are put up for sale?*.


----------



## Joe Blow (23 February 2005)

pete said:
			
		

> ok tech/a, sometimes I'm not sure if your'e learning or teaching and you sure have a way of slamming some posts.  You can make a person wish they had never bothered posting.  All a small problem for this forum I would say as it seems a shame to put someone off on their first post.
> 
> I think maybe you didn't get the question or just assumed I'm stupid.
> 
> ...




Pete,

Firstly, welcome to the forums!

So what you are looking for is the total number of trades in a particular stock on any given day?

I like to use www.stocknessmonster.com for finding out the number of trades and the size of the trades.

Just enter your stock code in the box on the main page and change 'quote' to 'trades', click the green triangle and away you go.

The data is 20 minutes delayed but that's usually not a problem for me.

PS I don't think tech/a was having a go at you!


----------



## tech/a (23 February 2005)

The problem is that even with this information sellers often sell at Market so youll have no idea what parcel sizes are waiting to be sold.What you need is course of trades and I dont know of any that will report on the size of the parcels on each side of the trade at the time of the trade.
I can see them on my market depth but once a transaction takes place I have no idea how many were on the buy side or on the sell side.

Ofcourse the other question is is.
If there are sellers selling large parcels to buyers buying small parcels and the price is rising is that a sign of strength?
OR
If there are large buyers buying into smaller sellers is that more strength?

Thats what your trying to find out I think.
There is a guy who has written some software to extract this info for his own use.He certaintly believes there is a strong correlation between depth and course of trades.I dont know how it works but I do know he is convinced.
I can put you in contact with him if you like,I can private mail his email address.He has done heaps of work on it.

Hope this isnt to harsh a reply. : 
If you read your question I think I replied to it!
Now that you have re written it Ive replied to it!
Ive made no assumptions you have however I notice.


----------



## pete (23 February 2005)

perfect, you're a legend J.B, that's exactly what I was looking for...the breakdown.
Even with WEBiress & Comsec Pro I've been doing the calcs myself at times.  So this will take some work away from me...thanks muchly.  

Also cheers mate for being a true diplomat, I'm sure it will ensure the forum's success.

tech/a, no bad feelings mate.  
IMO, you contribute some great material but hope you take a portion of what I said on board.  

cheers


----------



## RichKid (23 February 2005)

I often check parcel size and trade info for EOD at www.fatprophets.com.au they use the same supplier as stockness monster I think. But you can only get the most recent days trading rather than an archive as they clear the slate for the next day's trading.


----------



## Joe Blow (23 February 2005)

pete said:
			
		

> Also cheers mate for being a true diplomat, I'm sure it will ensure the forum's success.




Thanks Pete. I've tried my best to make it nice and friendly around here.

Unmoderated, mud slinging forums are a dime a dozen but I never felt comfortable in them. Hence my decision one night around nine months ago to start Aussie Stock Forums. I don't mind losing the troublemakers and stirrers to other forums... they can have them!   

We're all here to exchange knowledge and information and to learn from each others expertise and insights. My view is there's no reason why it can't be done in a friendly, respectful manner. 

Thanks again for joining us. I hope you find your time here to be informative and entertaining!


----------

